# Blade Family Pictures



## Ryzen (Jul 23, 2021)

I've gathered a collection of some of my favorite production knives. Each one has been delicately researched and selected for a certain utility that it offers. Of the Zwilling/Miyabi knives, I think the ones below are the ones worth having from each collection for the given form/shape/ergonomics and function it serves.

My Zwilling Kanren 7in Rocking Santoku is on back order, so the 8in chef's knife from that collection is standing in it's place. I think the Kanren 7in Rocking Santoku is the perfect wife-proof alternative to the Takamura R2 as a main knife.






I need to add some custom knives to the group; open to suggestions.
I'm also particularly looking for a Chinese cleaver style knife. If I could find a Japanese knife similar in form an function to a Chinese cleaver that'd be nice.


----------

